# Hilfe bei Color(Helligkeit)



## swerflash (9. Nov 2005)

Hi,

mit 
	
	
	
	





```
g.setColor(Color.CYAN.darker());
```
 kann ich diese Farbe dunkler machen und mit 
	
	
	
	





```
g.setColor(Color.CYAN.brighter());
```
 heller. Kann ich auch die Helligkeit einstellen? Also zb heller, nicht so hell, extrem hell etc.


Danke.


----------



## Oni (9. Nov 2005)

keine ahnung,

aber du kannst mit:

g.setColor(new Color(255,255,255)); (R,G,B)

einen genauen farbwert angeben.


----------



## The_S (9. Nov 2005)

du kannst deinen RGB varbton in HSB umwandeln. B = Brightness. Da kannste dann die Helligkeit ganz einfach einstellen. Alternativ verändere die RGB Werte gleichmäßig. Je höher desto heller. Maximum 255 Minimum 0.


----------



## Mag1c (9. Nov 2005)

Hi,

ein Blick in die Java-Sourcen ist doch sooo einfach 


```
private static final double FACTOR = 0.7;

public Color brighter() {
    .
    .
    .
    return new Color(Math.min((int)(r/FACTOR), 255),
                     Math.min((int)(g/FACTOR), 255),
                     Math.min((int)(b/FACTOR), 255));
}

public Color darker() {
    return new Color(Math.max((int)(getRed()  *FACTOR), 0), 
                     Math.max((int)(getGreen()*FACTOR), 0),
                     Math.max((int)(getBlue() *FACTOR), 0));
}
```

also der Faktor ist fest. Du kannst aber auch sowas machen:


```
g.setColor(Color.CYAN.darker().darker());

g.setColor(Color.CYAN.brighter().brighter());
```

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## swerflash (9. Nov 2005)

Ok, danke an alle  :applaus: 

Dann werde ich weiter machen  :###


----------

